# Shipping Help - UPS Calulator? OZ & Pounds Help!



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm back to the best place to get a quick straight - honest answer, lol  Dealing with actual companies you get the run around 

**Also if you know a cheaper/better way to ship please let me know** Because I am 100% New to all of this! 

- First I need a bunch of numbers for a Business Proposal which I need done basically NOW! But waiting for responses from companies or getting someone on the phone is near impossible! So friends here who have done this a million times 

please help 

OK...

==================================
Other Companies Shipping Bulk Supplies to Me
==================================
A Skate Deck Company told me this on the phone but he was going so fast I was just trying to write as fast as I could - but missed allot.

OK... This is with UPS.

- If We are set up as Business & not a normal person, shipping is cheaper (How do I do that?)

- If We get our bulk shipped items to a Commercial Building which we will have ... Its 25% cheaper then if things are shipped to a House or Apartment (How do I do this?)

- Pallets with UPS having things shipped in huge numbers (How does this work?)


========================= 
Now were Shipping to Customers
=========================

1) I just walked up to the USPO & I got some numbers for shipping prices

* Shirt (8.oz) cost $2.80 to ship from Ohio to LA
* Hat (4.oz) cost $2.12 to ship from Ohio to LA
* Skate Deck (3lbs . 75oz) cost $11.75 Ohio/LA

Do you know a cheaper price or way for us to ship to customers?

====================
UPS Calculator Help
====================

Whoever is good at doing the UPS Calculator I can use some help... 

- If I got 100 Blank Shirts ship to us (8.oz each) how much would it cost to have them shipped from Los Angeles,CA 90001 to Cleveland,OH 44118

* How many shirts would you need to get for the Pallet Shipping? (How much would that cost? Same Adresses) 500 shirts or 1000 shirts

- If I got 100 Blank Hats ship to us (4.oz each) how much would it cost to have them shipped from Los Angeles,CA 90001 to Cleveland,OH 44118

* Basically same question if I got 500 blank hats or 1000 blank hats (cheapest way to ship & what would that cost - same adress)

- Now different adress - If I got 100 Skate Decks (3lbs.75oz - Each) how much would it cost to have them shipped from Las Vegas,NV 89109 to Cleveland,OH 44118

* How much would it cost for a pallet of Skate decks? 500 decks, 1000 decks?


Thank you so much! There is a little bit here but if someon can help I would truly truly appreciate it!!!!


----------

